# "Kiss of Deaf"



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2008)

Source: *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7772902.stm

A young Chinese woman was left partially deaf following a passionate kiss from her boyfriend.

The 20-something from Zhuhai in Guangdong province arrived at hospital having completely lost the hearing in her left ear, said local reports. 

Read On......


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 10, 2008)

so guys who is going stop kissing


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 10, 2008)

Read it in the paper yesterday. Funny! What if she.............. you guys know what


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like a new desease to me- The Kissing Illness


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 10, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> so guys who is going stop kissing


Hmm Not me, r u crazy, life ka mazzaa khatam nahi karna hai


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn His awesomeness xceeds mine! Bhai, mooh thha ya suction pump, ear drum he displace kar diya. Its really the power of Chinese Kung- Fu


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 11, 2008)

> Bhai, mooh thha ya suction pump, ear drum he displace kar diya.


Lolololololol...........

*frans.ifrance.com/smiley/lol_by_free.gif


----------



## RCuber (Dec 11, 2008)

was he kissing/suc%ing her ear's?


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 11, 2008)

Socha agar french ke jage australian hota tho kya hota???


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 11, 2008)

ab ye australian kiss kya hota hai ???


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 11, 2008)

Me too puzzled about Australian, care to explain?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

That guy really sucked, huh?


...Okay, bad pun


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

What the hell. She is going to get her hearing back in two months anyways.


----------

